# Morel Tempo, Cerwing Vega Stealth and AudioControl Overdrive Plus



## mmakay (Oct 24, 2010)

Check out my auction please!

Morel Tempo 6 - 6.5" Component Speakers

AudioControl Overdrive Plus Line Driver

Cerwin Vega STEALTH 440.4 Amplifier


----------



## mcesarey (Mar 29, 2012)

I noticed the question asked on the Morel comps. I know Morel is from Israel, but I'm not sure if they're made there.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

My Morel comps had Handmade in Israel on them.


----------

